# Versatrans Full Color FusionT



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Received this email today and responded that I definitely wanted samples. Versatrans has a solid reputation even if a bit pricey, hopefully these will be the answer for process color transfers.





> New at Versatrans! A great technological break-through in the transfer printing process, Full Color FusionT is a true CMYK (4-Color Process) transfer. It can be applied to all colors & a variety of substrates (cotton, polyester, mini-mesh, jerseys, some jackets, canvas tote bags, pique, terry cloth and towels). 4-second hot peel application! Extremely soft hand! Lasts the lifetime of the garment with no cracking, peeling, or fading!
> 
> Do you have a direct to garment printer? Are you in the market to buy one? Call Versatrans first before you spend $15,000+ on a direct to garment printer. In today's economy, you cannot afford to be spending $400+ a month on a new machine and purchasing the consumables (inks, etc.) that come with it. You will work all month just to make the monthly loan payment and once the machine is paid off there will be new technology to replace it. Why not make money each time you sell a job? Take the cost of the transfer plus the shirt and then mark it up from there. Use the option of working with our digital transfers when it makes sense for you and your customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I got that email as well. Sounds almost like the F&M Expressions freedom transfers.

Let us know how the samples turn out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Received my samples yesterday but haven't had a chance to press them yet.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi wormil,

How did the samples look/feel when pressed?

Thanks,

Shorty


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry I've been amiss with my sample testing.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Today I pressed the Fusion color samples from Versatrans on a cream shirt I keep around for testing. From the left the first two pictures are Fusion, the third is an EPT, the fourth wasn't marked but I believe was an EPT, the fifth is F&M's Freedom plus a digital transfer from Universal. 

*Color:*
Holding the Fusion samples up to the light before pressing, the colors appeared much more vivid. The Mustang appeared to be a royal blue through the paper but presses as a light blue. I can't be sure if Versatrans intended the colors to be subdued but I suspect we are seeing a limitation of the process, not an intentional color choice because even the color spectrum at the bottom of the image appears washed out. F&M's Freedom transfer is more vibrant.

_note: the Freedom and digital transfer were put on months ago and have been washed a number of times._

*Hand:*
The Fusion hand is not very different from the EPT which I wouldn't consider a soft hand. A little lighter than the F&M Freedom. A little heavier than Universal's digital sample.

*Pricing:*
I won't reveal the actual prices which you can get by contacting Versatrans. I will say there is a setup fee and a 25 sheet minimum. Versatrans has always been among the highest priced transfer vendors and they have maintained that tradition with the Fusion transfers.

One last thing, all the ink did not transfer off the EPT with the bulldog. I was afraid it might be my press so I snagged a leftover transfer from another vendor and pressed it on the same shirt and it turned out perfectly. I have pressed the EPTs before with no problems, not sure what the issue was this time.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Got this last night. Honestly I thought there would be more interest in these.




> Thanks to many customers input on Full Color Fusion, we are excited to announce that we have made some improvements. Effective immediately!
> 
> 1. The colors are more vibrant and pop more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Any more feedback on these transfers since they update by them?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

No one seemed interested so I never bothered with it. The price was too rich for my blood.


----------

